# Single/Divorced people



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

OK, I'll lay my cards on the table, so pissed off with the usual haunts I mean I've done the pick up joints, as in give the (not prostitutes) girls a few wines and they say to you "Fancy coming back to my place". It's just not me, so, should I take up some sort of weird craft? Origami came to mind but I just started to tie myself up in knots...

Why can't we all just have a giggle and a flirt?

Seasons greetings to you all


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

its a few lagers and a kebab d0wn big market for me to get a similar response.....


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to life Andy. You know, if you were a charming American like myself, you wouldn't have these problems.

I kid! But yeah, glad I'm going back to Florida to see my girlfriend. My friends here have all had decent luck finding girls, though..


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Didnt expect to see that from you Andy. Losing your touch? BTW - Sent you a txt to ur new no, but nil reply


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Didnt expect to see that from you Andy. Losing your touch? BTW - Sent you a txt to ur new no, but nil reply


Wasn't Mr Capp complaining in another thread that people do not reply to his texts!!! Tsk tsk!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

OK, OK, I replied, just to keep gnomes happy....

And I can't believe I actually wrote this thread, that's why afternoon drinking is just plain wrong...


----------

